# APC H15BLK lowered my noise floor! YMMV



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

I live in an older rental home with super sketchy wiring (the fuse panel(s) would make most of you gasp). Every time a major load hits the system like the fridge, garage door opener, hair dryer, even the DC pump for the pet water filter, I can hear noise from the ribbon tweeters in my speakers. It was driving me crazy!!! I started reading about power conditioners and decided on the APC H15BLK based on price, features and outstanding support reviews. 

It arrived today and I am happy to say that the noises have almost disappeared; what is left is probably the preamp/amp themselves, nothing weird like before. I am sure the results would not be as dramatic in a newer home with better wiring and circuit isolation but for older homes I'd say this is a must. I will not claim that it improved the sound of my system...the noise floor was masked when content was played. I hope this helps others who are dealing with the same issue.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have heard that a power conditioner can make a difference too, but I have never been in a house till my current one where I could test it out. My current house was built in the 1960s, and I do not trust the wiring at all. I have had a Monster 7000 for years and it is being used for my rack right now. When we build the dedicated Home Theater I will have one or two dedicated circuits for the HT. We are also putting in a whole house surge protector. The only thing I can say is I don't have a low voltage problem like some of my friends have. Mine is usually between 120 and 123v. I warned some friends that are sitting with voltage of 117 to get it looked into as they have a home warranty and it should cover that or maybe even be covered by PG&E.


----------



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah luckily no low voltage issues here either, hovers around 123v all day. Bad news though, found out my delayed outlets on the APC are defective but their support is amazing and they already have a new one on the way.


----------

